# Hollow form



## Vern Tator (Sep 16, 2012)

It took 4 finials to get it right, or as right as it s going to get. The form is Maple and the finial is Burmese Blackwood. It is 5 3/8" diameter x 9" total height.

[attachment=10745]
[attachment=10746]
[attachment=10747]


----------



## rockb (Sep 16, 2012)

You certainly got that one right Vern......a great piece. For a guy who can hardly spell "finial" (me).....how do you make them? a screw chuck in the "big" end? Thanks for posting that project.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2012)

WOW very nice -Agree with Rocks question. HOW???


----------



## BarbS (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh yes, great proportioning. That's tricky with finials. I love this. Nice!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 16, 2012)

Cool! I love the detailing in the finial, and the main form is sweet!


----------



## phinds (Sep 16, 2012)

Really nice, and I agree w/ the other statements that the detail on the finial is terrific.


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Just beautiful


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 16, 2012)

Vern - You nailed it !. The proportion of the finial to the form is spot on - the shape of the form is perfect - the finial shape is awesome... finish rocks... don't know what else to say - you nailed it !
Scott


----------



## gridlockd (Sep 16, 2012)

Unbelievable! absolutely amazing. been wanting to get a hollowing tool, this may be just the push I need! beautiful work!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful! That's the kind of stuff I like. Great form on the vessel and the finial tops it perfectly.


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 16, 2012)

Aww gee shucks, Thanks Guys and girls. The finial is a 2 part thing. The base that goes into the form is 3/4" thick and ends at the top of the bead at the top of the cove. The thin part has a 3/8" stem that is glued into the top of the finial base. I started with a piece of Blackwood that was a full 2"x2"x12" I cut off 4 3/4" bases and then split the remainder into 4 1x1x 8. That way I can line up the grain and make it appear to be all one piece. I will try to post a picture of the process tomorrow. If I don't get it done tomorrow it will have to wait a week, because I am headed to the high country of Colorado on Tuesday for a week.


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay, The first pic is a finial base in a chuck.
[attachment=10846]

Next shows the parts before assembly. I think about the piece better if I turn these 2 parts separately. Also when I screw up I don't loose as much material.
[attachment=10847]

This shows the parts sitting together, no sense in gluing until I am sure I have a winner.
[attachment=10848]

I like to be sure that the buyer gets a little something extra when they open the form, so I put some detail under the base.
[attachment=10849]

This is the group of applicants for this form. The tall one and the cherry one may find a home on another piece someday. The other parts are just scrap ideas. The black one, ink dyed Holly, was the sample that put me onto the final finial.
[attachment=10850]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice work- have a good trip - Hunting?


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 17, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice work- have a good trip - Hunting?


No not hunting. It is Pioneers weekend in Vail. The town is 50 years old this year and it is a celebration for the oldtimers. The people who know where the bodies are buried, because we buried them. It was a town of 500 people year round when I got there. If we saw someone we didn't know between ski seasons we pointed them to the gas station, because they were obviously lost. Now it is the largest ski area in the US. So I'm going to spend time with old ( in every sense) friends.


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 17, 2012)

looks like the right finial to me. great work Vern


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice work! I like the final finial you come up with. That is something that I have yet to try but I am hoping to give one a shot later this year.


----------

